# Dark Rock Pro 3 an Asus maximus vi formula



## jojohaensen (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich wende mich mit folgendem Problem an euch. Und zwar habe ich mir vor kurzem ein Asus Maximus vi Formula und einen be quiet Dark Rock pro 3 gegönnt. Zunächst war ich begeistert, da der Kühler doch groß aber dennoch leise ist. Allerdings stellte sich bei der Montage heraus, dass er zu groß ist, und ich ihn leider nur mit drei von vier Muttern am Board befestigen konnte. Da die Wasserkühlung vom Board leider im Weg ist kann ich die letze Mutter leider nicht fixieren (leider ist auch der Schraubenschlüssel etwas klein ). Desweiteren musste ich beide Ramriegel von den A- Slots in die Bslots stecken, was hoffendlich nicht wirklich die Leistung beeinflusst. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mein Problem mit der Montage im groben nachvollziehen und mir so schnell wie möglich aus meiner sittuation helfen.


MfG Jojohaesen


----------



## Oromis16 (13. Februar 2014)

Hmm
Entweder du schickst den Kühler zurück und kaufst nen neuen, oder du sägst am Chipsatzkühler rum/tauschst ihn aus. Mehr Ideen habe ich leider nicht.
Ob der Ramriegel im A oder im B Slot steckt ist übrigens normalerweise ziemlich irrelevant 

@jojohaensen - nachfolgend
Riecht nach Pfusch


----------



## jojohaensen (13. Februar 2014)

Danke dir ich glaube ich habe sogar einen Weg gefunden wie ich das Problem löse^^


----------



## Hanck89 (16. Februar 2014)

Wie hast du das Problem gelöst ? Ich habe die selbe Kombination und somit das gleiche Problem. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Hanck


----------

